# screwing through the flange



## pipekicker (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys,
so i've installed about 15 of these el-cheapo porcelain enamel bathtubs now and have always screwed the flange to the wall, simply because logic told me to. i drill a 3/16 inch hole through the flange and use #8 brass panhead screws. i tighten them just enough to hold it there. i'm not torquing the hell out of them and bending the flange or blasting enamel off.....just enough to hold it in place.

so yesterday, for whatever reason, i actually read the installation instructions on the "protect-o-tub" and low and behold i see "DO NOT screw through the flange". wtf?

now picture this:
i've got the tub in place, the plumbing is hooked up, any shims i may need are in, and i'm standing there staring at the flange, staring at the tub staring at the flange again - unscrewed - just sitting there. imagining it full of water - being used - by kids, and rowdy's, and large mammals.....so logic slapped me in the back of the head and i screwed the damn flange to the studs anyways.

so my, i'm sure now obvious, question is:
what's up with the "DO NOT screw through the flange"?

thanks all y'all.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes they have plastic or metal clips that go on the tile flange and then you screw thru them into a stud.

Or, you can use a roofing nail just on top of the flange, so that half of the nail head holds the flange.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

set it in mud....

and use a 2x4 stringer behind the flange under the tub....


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

And what does this have to do with plumbing?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris G said:


> And what does this have to do with plumbing?


 
wtf you talkin about?? setting a bath tub is plumbing


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

rex said:


> wtf you talkin about?? setting a bath tub is plumbing


It sure is hell aint electrical:laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

rex said:


> set it in mud....
> 
> and use a 2x4 stringer behind the flange under the tub....


Ding Ding Ding!!!

We have a winner!!:clap::thumbup:

Every tub every time.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rex said:


> set it in mud....
> 
> and use a 2x4 stringer behind the flange under the tub....


Yup thats what I say too



Dave


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

we usually dry fit everything...adjust whatever..

mix up some leveler keeping it a bit runny..pour her in and then put tub in...

i have used those clips before and screwed thru flange..havent had problems

when leveler has setup the tub cant really move


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Chuck some crete in a five gallon bucket.....put a paddle in the hole hawg and pour a mud pie. Good to go, Rex is on the money.

Mike


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

wth...Doesn't anybody use cast iron anymore?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

superseal said:


> wth...Doesn't anybody use cast iron anymore?


I use it all the time. My wholesale price on a Kohler Villager is the same if not cheaper than a Aker fiberglass tub. Cast iron retains heat very well so people like it. I hate carrying then in by myself.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Normally I just throw a few 1/2" lag bolts through the bottom into the joists. 



rex said:


> wtf you talkin about?? setting a bath tub is plumbing


What do you expect from a porch and deck builder ... :whistling


----------

